# Fish ID help



## Dezimir (Nov 2, 2014)

Hey everyone, newly registered to the board but been lurking forever-ish anyway,
I have this peacock that I am trying to ID. It was purchased under the common name blue neon, and I am trying to guess where it may have originated from. 
My friend seems to think that its aulonocara maulana (bi-color 500) but I think it's some sort of aulonocara stuartgranti. Any help or opinions would be appreciated.














































Thanks


----------



## coenb (Mar 24, 2013)

Could be A. saulosi.... but it is very hard to identify these fish due to color variations in light and picture and of course hybridization.


----------



## Dezimir (Nov 2, 2014)

Yeah I hear that, which is why i'm trying to get more opinions because under my lights with 12,000k white and actinic (marine lights) he looks like the pictures. When the sun hits through the windows his body is more blue, but when I use 8,000k white lights he's more yellow (obviously 8,000k brings out the yellows) so i'm sorta at a loss. He's got some black on his dorsal, pelvic, and anal fins which made me think of a flavascens peacock. Hoping for some sort of public opinion on what it might be.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Does look alot like a Maulana... a lot at least superficially. My guess is a maybe not.

Does look a lot like a Blue Neon, except for the lack of yellow in the body. I don't know if some males end up with that little yellow.

The Blue Neon are basically bluer "flavascents", they can show traces of the black in the fins, but not as much as Usisya.

Could always be a mix of races.


----------



## Dezimir (Nov 2, 2014)

I guess i'll have to wait and see if he colors up more, i'd say he's 75% full grown about. I'm hoping the darker grey/blue/yellow on his body becomes a real color. If not i'm leaning toward some sort of hybrid and if that's the case, pretty disappointing. At least he's not too bad to look at.


----------



## Mike_G (Nov 8, 2011)

It looks like Au. Stuartgranti Chiloelo to me


----------



## hisplaceresort1 (Mar 10, 2014)

Whatever he is, hybrid or not, he's gorgeous...!


----------



## Dezimir (Nov 2, 2014)

thanks for the kind words. Over the past month his dark grey is starting to turn more yellow but it comes and goes. I'm hoping in another month he'll be much more yellow on his body.


----------



## Ramseydog14 (Dec 31, 2013)

I'm not a Peacock keeper..but it looks dead on this guy

http://www.davesfish.com/images/Aulonoc ... hallow.jpg

(You may have to cut and paste to browser to see the pic)

Aulonocara Stuartgranti Chitimba Bay Shallow

Great looking fish!


----------



## Dezimir (Nov 2, 2014)

oh yeah sure does look a lot like him. Man there are so many that it could be but that seems to be a closer match thanks!


----------



## Mr.bojangles (Dec 3, 2014)

looks like a ngara flametail to me


----------



## slater32 (Apr 27, 2015)

Dezimir said:


> oh yeah sure does look a lot like him. Man there are so many that it could be but that seems to be a closer match thanks!


Dez
I know this is an old post but I have the same exact fish & your buddy is correct, that is a bicolor 500


----------

